# Sticky  To all members who give a report on fishing adventures in any of the river forums.



## Steve

The owner, administrators, and moderators of Michigan-Sportsman.com welcome and encourage you to give reports of your river fishing adventures Photos of your catch and/or the scenery only enhance a report. Tackle, techniques used, and other pertinent information are also an attractive feature of any fishing report.

MS Policy Concerning River Reports:
No rivers may be named in your post(s) outside of the those that are specifically listed on the forum header for each region. In addition specific holes, access points, runs, etc. must not be named even on the large rivers. Small rivers and streams not listed on this forum's header must not be mentioned by name. Any posts that violate the letter and spirit of these rules are subject to editing, deletion or closure without notice. Below is a list of regions and streams that are okay to name.


*North - North East Michigan Streams and Rivers* 
AuSable, Rifle , Sturgeon, Pigeon, Black, and Ocqueoc Rivers. Please do not reveal specific holes, runs, or access points.

*South East Michigan Streams and Rivers*
Clinton, Huron, (steelies at the mouth, put and take in Proud Lk Rec area). Paint Cr., and Johnson Cr. Please do not reveal specific holes, runs, or access points.

*South West Michigan Streams and Rivers*
Muskegon, Grand, St. Joe, and Kalamazoo Rivers. Please do not reveal specific holes, runs, or access points.

*North West Michigan Streams and Rivers*
Reports and questions on the Big Manistee, Little Manistee, Pine, White, Pere Marquette, Big Sable, Betsie, Platte, Boardman, and Jordan Rivers. Please do not reveal specific holes, runs, or access points.

*Upper Peninsula Michigan Streams and Rivers*
The Two-Hearted, Fox, Chocolay, Escanaba, Ontonagon, Menominee, and St. Mary's Rivers. Please do not reveal specific holes runs or access points.

*As long* as a report adheres to the above policy there is no reason for any member to appoint themselves as "river police" and admonish any such report and/or the member giving it. 

*If a report* involves the naming of a stream(s) not on the list, naming specific holes, etc. then PLEASE bring it to the attention of the moderator of the forum covering the particular river in question. Do so via PMs or email or report the post through the site. The Report a Post feature is found above each post at the right hand side of the tool box. It is represented by a black exclamation point inside a red triangle. This is the best way to report a post that violates site policy.

*We will* deal with it.

*Some river stretches*, such as the Grand R. below 6th St. Dam, The Big Manistee below Tippy Dam, Homestead Dam on the Betsie, and Foote Dam on the Au Sable are so well known or in areas of concentrated population that they will see crowds no matter what is posted on the 'net about them. Mentioning this information in a fishing report is no great sin. However, if a member gets specific about exactly where they fished, the specifics will be removed from the post. "_The Center Run below 6 th St. Dam was really producing salmon today!",_ is an example of getting too specific.

*Periodically* The administrator and the mods discuss this issue for review and possible change. You will be notified of any changes.

*If a member asks* for information about fishing any stream, nameable or not you are urged to first check the peron's profile. If it is not filled out you might want to think twice about responding. If you do respond please do so through Private Messages or email.

*You might also* want to check out the asking member's posts and threads to decide whether they are a user or a contributor to the site and if you find they are a user only then we'd suggest foregoing any response.

*If you have questions* or concerns about this policy please notify the river mods through a PM. Threads and posts which discuss, in a negative manner, this policy will be deleted and the member notified of the action taken. We encourage river reports and posts that slam them only serve to discourage members from making reports.

 *If the river forums* as well all other MS forums are to run smoothly we need to get along or at least tolerate each other. Following site policy, whatever it is, will go a long way toward making these forums here in Michigan-Sportsman.com an enjoyment for every member who browses through them.


----------

